
Ask HN: What brings you joy, without a relationship? - valueprop
Healthy male, 38, financially secure. Being depressed about not having a relationship&#x2F;wife&#x2F;family, doing counseling for 3 months already. Rather than focusing on what&#x27;s missing, I&#x27;m working on focusing what I could do on my own.<p>What activities which don&#x27;t depend on having a SO bring you joy?<p>Thanks for sharing.
======
montrose
Learning new things. Making things. Making the world better in some way. Doing
something I wasn't able to before. Exercise. Seeing things I've always wanted
to see.

------
meric
Continue your journey and walk the path of becoming the best person you can
be. The further you're on it, the more people want to join you for a ride.
It's not uncommon for men to start a family at 45, you have time; Face your
emotions and wants head on & keep going!

------
Neowizard
Making/building stuff. Be it home improvement or just some gizmo, it makes me
feel free

------
taylodl
In my case it's playing guitar and practicing a martial art. I like these
activities because I get some time _away_ from my SO and it has nothing to do
with programming or tech so I get a break from work as well.

------
sharemywin
Do you have a friend(s) you can go do things with?

~~~
valueprop
Not really. I have 3 friends, all married with kids.

------
sharemywin
maybe join a cooking class or something like that.

